# How does your Golden ride in the car?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly calls shotgun. He is usually asleep within a couple of minutes of driving.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Baileys in the back in his crate in the SUV. I tried a harness/seatbelt but all he did was tangle himself around trying to climb on my lap :doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam rides shotgun if its just me driving. if my bf and i are both in the car, he's in the back seat. every once in a while he still tries to get up on my lap in the passenger seat, and sometimes i'll let him


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Since I got my pilot the boys are banned behind the pet gate, just because I want one car to have somewhat hair-free seats. I used to feel bad when the ladies from work rode with me and would be covered in dog hair. Actually.... no.... I would laugh. But, I would PRETEND to feel bad! We've decided to just eliminate that though.

In the cherokee usually behind the pet gate, but sometimes Andy lets Park ride shotgun. In the wrangler the back seat is taken out so they are in the back or Cam's in the back and Park's shotgun. They don't both ride in their often though, because it's a tight fit.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine are mostly in the back seat, if I'm alone I usually have one in the passenger side








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey is currently riding crated in the back of my Jeep. I was previously using a seatbelt harness, but my dad hooked me up with a crate/platform set-up that's working really well. If he rides in anyone else's car (sometimes my mom's, occasionally a friend's) he always has on his seatbelt harness.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Belted in using a seat belt harness...Never loose...the physics of a loose dog as a projectile scares me.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks loves loves loves to go with us in the car and we take him whenever the weather is cool. He has gone to work with me sometimes (I make home visits so he is never in the car waiting more than an hour and a half at a time and I get him out for little walks between visits). 
He rides in the back seat. A couple of times when we have come back out to the car he is sitting in the driver's seat! It's pretty funny to see.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Belted in using a seat belt harness...Never loose...the physics of a loose dog as a projectile scares me.


 :thanks:

My dogs are ALWAYS crated. How many of you who allow your dogs to ride loose allow your children to?

NOT being mean, but I've seen too many accidents where loose dogs were not only seriously injured, but also, the CAUSE. Several years ago, a man was driving on M-72 in Grand Traverse County. His dog jumped on his lap and put her legs on his left arm. She wanted to look out the window. It caused him to swerve left, and they were hit head on by a semi. The semi-driver survived.

I've seen dogs that were thrown out of vehicles in collisions while working for the vet. They were loose, and seriously injured. 

I've seen three accidents on the way to/from dog shows. In all three, the dogs were crated. In two, the vehicles (vans) were nearly totaled. The crates were bent up, but the dogs suffered only minor cuts and bruises. In the third, the crates were actually thrown from the vehicle. One dog got loose and wasn't found for a couple of days. He was scraped up, sore, and hungry, but otherwise in good shape. His pals were unscathed.

Yes. I am definately a proponent of crating dogs in vehicles. I don't want to be the person who said "Oh, it won't happen to me" and having to eat my words and see my dogs suffer.


----------



## cody (Dec 10, 2007)

Crated, no exceptions. We even got a minivan so everyone would fit.

I used to let my dog be loose in the car when we only had our little pug mix. He would ride in the passenger seat in my pickup. We had a near accident when someone ran a red light and my little guy got thrown into the dashboard. He wasn't hurt, but it convinced me to find a safer way for him to travel.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Phoebe has a harness with fleece lining for comfort. She was a tad younger when I took this picture, but I love it...she is such a well behaved, good little traveller!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a great picture! I can't stand to see dogs running loose in cars, it just isn't safe! It is the norm in our town to see dogs loose in the back of pick-up trucks or riding on the drivers lap with the window down. Just assinine! I love the barrier in the back of my explorer, it completely locks into place and she has no access to open windows. it is strong enough i have put adult llamas behind it with no issue.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff crates up for the car.

I also know of a car accident that happened - folks going from one dog show to another. The humans were all killed - the crated dogs survived.


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

*Securing my pup in the car*

So I have a car that won't hold Molly Sue's crate...she rides in the backseat with my daughter. The back windows only go down half way - and Molly loves having "her" window down! Molly has her harness and leash on and My kid holds the leash....would I be better off tying her leash to the unused seat belt? 

Molly is an excited rider. I keep the arm rest up in front so Molly can't climb through to the front... She's pretty good when the car's moving..it's when we stop that she's most excited.

We only ride about twice a week in the winter months...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

baileygrinch said:


> So I have a car that won't hold Molly Sue's crate...she rides in the backseat with my daughter. The back windows only go down half way - and Molly loves having "her" window down! Molly has her harness and leash on and My kid holds the leash....would I be better off tying her leash to the unused seat belt?
> 
> Molly is an excited rider. I keep the arm rest up in front so Molly can't climb through to the front... She's pretty good when the car's moving..it's when we stop that she's most excited.
> 
> We only ride about twice a week in the winter months...


I would at least invest in a seat belt harness for Molly. She will be safer, and so will your child. See the picture of Phoebe's for an idea.
They are a good alternative for those who cannot fit a crate into their vehicle.


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Seat Belt Harness - from reading all the posts ...I see the importance of it. Surprising that the poll shows the majority (or last time I looked) of us letting our dogs be loose. 

Yea, we'll get to make another trip to PetSmart.. Everyone will be pleased!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

baileygrinch said:


> Seat Belt Harness - from reading all the posts ...I see the importance of it. Surprising that the poll shows the majority (or last time I looked) of us letting our dogs be loose.
> 
> Yea, we'll get to make another trip to PetSmart.. Everyone will be pleased!


 
Oh, thank you! It is definately one of my (many!) soap box issue! I wonder how many may now be considering changing the way they allow their dogs to ride in the car? All it takes is just one time...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Crated usually, sometimes loose... depends on my mood and who's involved and where we're going.... mine are seasoned road veterans, and are in the car at least once a day every single day of their lives.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna is ALWAYS belted in in the backseat of our hatchback, next to my son. When she was about 5 months old and I hadn't "realized" yet she climbed onto my lap while I was driving on a skinny twisty road and honked the horn!!!

We got a seatbelt ASAP and thankfully she has taken to it very well. We probably need to upgrade it for quality and comfort.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> mine are seasoned road veterans, and are in the car at least once a day every single day of their lives.


ACC I understand what you are saying as I have seasoned road veterans also, but all it takes is one drunken idiot (or some one on their cell phone :doh to cause an accident. My dogs are ALWAYS crated. 

Jesse was on his way to SC for shows this past July when a tractor trailer clipped the back of the Van he was riding in. The driver told me she had to really struggle with the wheel to keep the Van from tipping over. As it was she traveled across 3 lanes of traffic, hit the barrier, bounced off back into traffic and finally stopped on the shoulder. The Van was totalled! The dogs were fine! Now it they were loose...what do you think the outcome would be?

I think everyone should have their dogs crated. Personally, I would not take any chances.

Not picking on any one person in particular :no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Accidents are not always in our control. I'm so glad as a family, we buckle up. My youngest was a tough kid, but learned at an early age buckling up was not a choice. In fact, in CT, it's the law. 

Imagine his surprise when he was sitting at a light 2 weeks ago 2 blocks from home. Bam! Bam again! Hit twice from behind by the same person. How? The young lady was driving a standard and was inexperienced. Not a pretty picture. Thank God he was wearing his seatbelt and had nothing loose in the backseat of his car.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

In the SUV,they are in the truck!.
In my sedan when the kids are also in the car,they are in the passenger seat but that's for very short drives!.Titus is on it and Priska lies on the floor!.
If I'm alone in the sedan,then,they are lying down on the backseat!.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Murph started off in his crate on the back seat when he was a tiny pup....then moved on to a harness on the back seat....and since he was about 3 or 4 months old he went to the boot / trunk behind a dog guard.

I bought a Volvo V70 shortly after we got Murph, really liked the dog guard system...in fact bought the guard before we got the car! 










He'll have to share the space later this year when (fingers crossed) we get him a friend


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh, I agree... I just mean that they're well behaved in the car. I agree I should crate them... it only takes once. I get lazy sometimes... bad!


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

Patsy wears a harness and is strapped with one of those straps from Petsmart to the shoulder harness in back. (we have a Ford Escape). She can still move around on the back seat, but usually just sleeps. She wears the same set up in our plane. And still sleeps!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Crated usually, sometimes loose... depends on my mood and who's involved and where we're going.... mine are seasoned road veterans, and are in the car at least once a day every single day of their lives.


And the longer you go NOT having an accident, the closer you come TO having one. The more you are on the road the greater your odds become.
And while your dogs may be perfect angels in the car, that won't do them a bit of good if someone cuts you off and you have to slam on the brakes, or someone rearends you - the dogs become projectiles.
I used to ride my dogs loose until I worked for the vet. The number of injuries that we saw due to auto accidents (not including dogs being hit by motor vehicles) was quite enough for me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Like Delmarva, I am not "picking on" anyone person in particular, either, and was forming my previous post and sending it, therefore missing ACC's last one.

I tried to be lazy a couple of weeks ago and was going to run over to the place where I train (literally less than a mile away). All crates were out of the van (we'd moved my son into his new apartment and used the van to haul some stuff) and I opened the door and had Zoom jump in. I hadn't gotten down the end of my kennel lane to the road before I realised that it wasn't going to work. She WANTED a crate, and acted really weird being loose, trying to climb in my lap, or under my legs. I went back to the kennel and put a crate in, she hopped in and all was well.


----------



## brix (Dec 26, 2007)

Sandy *loves* riding shotgun, and he sits almost like a human, leaning against the backrest. Once we get going, he just sits so calmly, looking straight ahead. It's his job... to be a good rider :smooch:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dog + airbag deploying = disaster for dog


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In town, to the park, etc, they're always crated... but in the forest or something, going down the forest road, they're not. Things like that. Sometimes not for a late night run to Wal-mart. I need to rearrange my new van. I've been putting off ripping it apart... I need one more crate to fit in there.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

She is loose, but not running around the car. She has the run of the backseat so she can look out both windows if she wants. When we drive over 50 she will usually lay down and snooze. In town she is up and looking everywhere.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie and Abbie ride shotgun...Hootie sleeps in the backseat and Cruiser stands on the console with the air conditioner blowing in his face.(he gets car sick) and the cargo space is empty


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Maggie lies down in the back seat, doesnt have much interest to look around at all, lol....Mya lays on top of her usually crying the whole time...hopefully she will grow out of that


----------



## jwhollist (Jan 24, 2008)

Tried using a crate when Cassie was little but she would always get car sick. Then tried having both dogs loose in back. Cera would lie down on the back seat and behave but Cassie always wanted to be in my lap in the front. Fortunately, I was never doing the driving. Once she hit 50 pounds, my poor lap couldn't take it any more and we worried that her weight was such that I wouldn't be able to hold her safely if we ever hit something or were hit. Should add that we head up to the mountains frequently and weather and wild animals are often hazards. Consequently, we got seat belt harnesses for both dogs. Pups adjusted easily and the harnesses seem to be working well....not tangling, are comfortable, they are able to sit or lie down at will and they are easy-on, easy-off. Plus, we are much more confident that they are traveling safely. Just my two cents.

Joan


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Tessa sleeps mostly...*

in the back seat. Rarely will she be up sticking her head out the window, so I have prefered to let her loose. I know it is very very wrong and hope never to have an accident.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy loves to ride in the back seat with her head up between the front seats. She likes to rest her head against your arm or ontop of your shoulder. What a little love!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have pet barriers in both our Dodge Grand Caravan and our Blazer.


----------



## Tucker (Sep 27, 2008)

When my wife and I take the Camry Tucker sits in the back seat belted in. As long as he can survey the area when we are stopped or in town he is fine.
When I take him in my Focus, his favorite thing is to bet belted in act like a human passenger and slobber all over the window which I deep about 2 inches down for ventilation.
I saw a fatility where a young man had speakers sitting on his back window deck and hit a wall at 35-40 MPH. I would not want to do the same and have my buddy hit the front window at the same speed.
For those who think they can hold their dog, try one of the public safety crash sleds. Our DARE officer brought one to a school fare and had folks hold watermellons as they slid down the ramp...A lot of mellons died that day.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

when I started this thread I was using a pet barrier in my Explorer- that is until I witnessed an accident where a car similar to mine was hit & the hatch popped open. since then I sold the explorer & only use the barrier if I am hauling a llama in my car (they stay tied to the child seat anchors-so they couldn't escape if the hatch popped)

in my HHR the girls ride in crates (usually soft crates), in DH's car they use seat belts.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aubrie and Layla are crated. IMO, the safest way to ride in a car is in the crate. It also gives the driver security knowing that the dogs are not roaming and getting in the way.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

In my Pilot, Jester is behind the pet barrier. He lays down as soon as we start moving.

In our Excursion, he is in a soft crate in the way back. We use this vehicle for the long hauls and we don't hear a peep from him the whole way. He's such a good traveler. :


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Emma loves her ears flopping in the wind:


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

In the back....................


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

My child always wear a seat belt.

Amber rides Loose on the back seat and windows half way down as she loves sticking her head outside (in the wind and checking out what's around). Our journeys are usually very short (park, shopping etc...)

:crossfing I hope we will all be safe for a long time...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

When I first answered this poll, I voted for loose. Since then I have gotten a pet barrier that I use. I have a Highlander and I lay the seats down for them to have the whole back (since I have three big dogs). At one point when they were still loose in the back I had to come to a sudden stop and Danny got thrown almost into the front seat. I decided to get the barrier for their safety.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

well,
usually Simba loves to stay at the very back seat in my Escape (ford escape, i mean).
Exactly behind a pet barrier,
so that he will not messin' around with us, like trying to reach us.
and we loose him alone behind it...

:]


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

My boys are always crated too! Years ago when I only had one GR, for a while he rode free in the backseat. Until one time when luckily he wasn't with me and I had to slam on my brakes and saw what would have happened HAD he been in the back seat loose! I had bags of groceries on the back seat at the time and when I applied the brakes (slammed).....the groceries went everywhere! Some landed in the front seat! Luckily they missed my head! THAT in and of itself was an eye opener for me! I quickly went out and bought a dog seat belt and thereafter he was secured securely! Shortly thereafter, I purchased my second Golden, along with a van and crates! 

I do a lot of traveling with my boys and would never let them ride loose! I don't mean to sound like I am scolding anyone either but we are seat-belted in (State Law) as our children, so it goes without saying that our animals should be protected too!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't got a golden yet, but we have already invested in a seat belt for our golden!
It was something I researched, My Golden/Shepherd/X mix "Ruben" Always rode lose in the back, he would jump in and immediately lay down.
But, there are to many bad factors of loose riding for me, than good!
-Causing me to wreck. "It just takes 1 time for your dog to get excited and jump in the front and cause a wreck to happen"
-I don't want my dog running all over my son in the back, or me.
-If in a wreck could be a danger to the dog, myself, and my son by being thrown.
And the only good thing about it all is that he would get to run loose in the car, but if started from a puppy wearing a seat belt then he wouldn't know the difference anyway, & it's just safer for him period!
My husband and I both drive Honda Civics so a crate, or barrier gate is obviously out of the question.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> Dog + airbag deploying = disaster for dog


Not only dogs...I'm terrified of my air bag going off.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lucky's Mom you can have your air bags turned off, If you call a local dealer of the make of your car they can tell you how, or will probably charge you a fee to do so.
We have Honda Civics and my husband turned both of ours off. I hate air bags, We ALWAYS wear out seat belts.
I know that there are people who are really helped by Air Bags, but my husband had a wreck with an air bag and it really hurt him more than helped him.
I just have never liked them...Just a personal Preference I guess lol..


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

She wears the same set up in our plane. And still sleeps![/quote]


We need to talk.....Avitar is "Piper".


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

kjarv24 said:


> Lucky's Mom you can have your air bags turned off, If you call a local dealer of the make of your car they can tell you how, or will probably charge you a fee to do so.
> We have Honda Civics and my husband turned both of ours off. I hate air bags, We ALWAYS wear out seat belts.
> I know that there are people who are really helped by Air Bags, but my husband had a wreck with an air bag and it really hurt him more than helped him.
> I just have never liked them...Just a personal Preference I guess lol..


I had read its almost not worth the effort to get those things turned off. But I'll have to check into it.

I'm very small boned and short....about the size of an average 11 year old. They just aren't made for me.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ sits in the back. For whatever reason, he will only sit on the left side and he puts his arm on the armrest I have a picture somewhere, but too lazy to look. :doh:


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a new Outback Stationwagon and the dogs are in the way back. I don't have gate to keep them back there because they don't jump into the back seat. Bogart as soon as the engine turns on lays down and barely ever moves. ZsaZsa might sit up and look out the window a little but she stays in the back also. I used to have a Minivan and Bogart always would go right away to the way back seat and lay down and ZsaZsa would lay down on the floor. They both never moved around in there either. Bogart would never think of driving Shotgun he hates that small seat and looks like a chicken on a egg. ZsaZsa has but she is smaller and since she got older she doesn't do that either anymore. I have to say I have two very good copilots.


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

After a catastrophic rollover accident that popped out a window on my SUV and deposited my dogs on 1-94 during rush hour...I have since learned they get crated. No exceptions ever. I will not tempt fate again. BTW they were fine but traumatized and wouldn't get in the truck without being forced into a crate. Now 3 years has passed and they have forgotten, but I never will.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Both mine wear seatbelt harnesses as the car isn't big enough for crates.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks to all for the reminder that I need to get a seat belt for Cedar. He currently rides free & that's going to change! For what it's worth, years ago I had RB Lady loose in the back of a Suburban, on the way to go camping - we wrecked and rolled - Lady was not secured in the back, and was unhurt, but it dampened her enthusiasm for riding! (The point being: I'm not sure that a barrier is much protection - they're still loose). RB Belle loved to ride in the passenger seat & would sit sideways, leaning back on the seat so I could buckle her in (the shoulder strap crossed from her shoulder to her rump). Once, we were stopped for a seatbelt check & the trooper was amazed that both driver AND dog were buckled in!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Patsy's Parents said:


> Patsy wears a harness and is strapped with one of those straps from Petsmart to the shoulder harness in back. (we have a Ford Escape). She can still move around on the back seat, but usually just sleeps. She wears the same set up in our plane. And still sleeps!


Can you post a picture of this? Or a link? I'm trying to figure it out mentally.

Thanks


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly normally rides loose in the backseat of my sedan, but that isn't by choice. A crate won't fit in my car, and so I have a seatbelt harness. Unfortunately, when I put the harness on Milly she manages to get tangled in the seatbelt, and is normally able to unbuckle herself (almost every ride she manages this!). She is perfect in cars, and just sleeps quietly on the backseat.

If anyone has a solution as to how to get her to wear the seatbelt without unbuckling it please let me know. It absolutely terrifies me that something could happen and we'd be in an accident and she wouldn't be buckled in.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Also, are the guards for SUV's and station wagons safe? I am thinking about getting a station wagon so I could have the pet guard and keep them in the back or the car.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> Milly normally rides loose in the backseat of my sedan, but that isn't by choice. A crate won't fit in my car, and so I have a seatbelt harness. Unfortunately, when I put the harness on Milly she manages to get tangled in the seatbelt, and is normally able to unbuckle herself (almost every ride she manages this!). She is perfect in cars, and just sleeps quietly on the backseat.
> 
> If anyone has a solution as to how to get her to wear the seatbelt without unbuckling it please let me know. It absolutely terrifies me that something could happen and we'd be in an accident and she wouldn't be buckled in.


We have Sienna in a seatbelt harness ever since she climbed into my lap at 6 months on a curvy, two lane road while I was driving and honked the horn!

It clips underneath her belly in a criss cross fashion, has a loop off the back, plus a leash clip. We have a small Honda Civic Hatchback and she sits in the back. I pull the shoulder seatbelt down through the loop and click it in. Since it is behind her and tight, she can't get under it. The clips on the harness are like those on a collar- very tight. We also have the harness as snug as could be comfortable so she can't pull out of it.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly calls shotgun. He is usually asleep within a couple of minutes of driving.


Same here. Jake will jump in the front seat, hang his out the window for a few minutes. barks at some cows and then passes out.


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

literally front and center. Between the driver and passenger's seat. He usually sleeps for a bit and wedges himself between the rows. It's starting to get icy now so that may be an issue if our van decides to slip off and send our golden through the window......


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson and Kailey will be loose, but when it is just Jackson he is crated.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

For those of you who provide no protection within the vehicle, what happens if you get in an accident? Would you allow your babies & little kids to ride unprotected?? Are they not just as vulnerable & dependent upon you to take care of them & make wise decisions for them?? :uhoh:


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

My 2 sit on the bench passenger seat in my van. Bailey sits by the window with his left front leg leaning on the arm rest and his right leg on the dash.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

radley and Scout both ride loose. Scout just curls up and lies down. Radley just sits in the backseat and likes to turn around and look at the back window.

Willa rides in the passenger seat most of the time and I buckle her in with her little vest. She used to not like riding in the car, but since she got the seat belt, she loves it.


----------



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

Lily sits in the front seat if its just us. If dh is driving then she sits in the back seat. She loves riding in the car actually. We just moved and when I drove with her to the new house(about 1 1/2 hrs) and she our cat cuddled in the back seat. The cat was going crazy untill Lily got in the car, then they just slept!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

First of all let me explain how things work in my house. 10 years ago our Dodge Dakota pickup was getting up there in the miles. I suggested to the wife that we think about trading it in. Without even taking a breath her reply was that we didn't need a new vehicle.

Fast Forward 1 year later on the way home from picking up our new golden retriever, she informed me that we were going to have to get a new pickup. She told me that he was going to be a big dog and that he was going to need his own seat. The very next weekend Rusty got his very own truck...a quad cab Dodge RAM....which contained his very own seat.

Now you know where I fit in in our household.

Turned out though that Rusty didn't like the back seat very well....he wanted to be where the action was....on my lap between me and the steering wheel. This was not an acceptable idea...so with a little work I did manage to get him to sit beside me, but he would always get as close as possibly could to me, sometimes leaning so far into me his head would literally be in front of mine. It was always a battle to get him to give me room to drive.


----------



## bert (Aug 11, 2008)

If its around town (All 25 M.P.H. streets in my town) I let him loose in the back. If i am going longer distances or on freeways or higher speeds I use a dog seat belt that attaches to his harnesses and to the metal bar near the seatbelt.


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Axel normally travels with his seat harness on, except when we are coming back from his walk in the park and he is already tired. Then, for the short ride home, I let him ride free in the back.
Call me paranoid... I used to have a pet barrier for him in the back of the car but then I started wondering what would happen if someone hits my car from the back, Axel gets injured and I cannot assist him.
Or what is somebody crashes against the side of my car and the door of his crate is blocked. This is also a reason why I use a crate only for long distance travels, never in the city.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

it truly disgusts me that more than half of the GRF population voted "loose". with all of the different traveling options, that is completely asinine.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> it truly disgusts me that more than half of the GRF population voted "loose". with all of the different traveling options, that is completely asinine.


Wow, that's a bit harsh I think.

I originally did vote loose and obviously can't change it. But since the time I voted, I have put a gate in my SUV. But they are loose behind the gate.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmmm.

A lot of people allow their dogs to ride in the car with them unrestrained, but with conditions. Maybe only in the back seat, maybe only with them laying down, etc.

And I would venture to say that the vast majority of these dogs are fine. I know the unthinkable can happen but it must be rare. Personally, I'm more concerned about dogs riding loose in the back of a truck.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never seen such a thing. Link to mfr ?



Kimm said:


> Belted in using a seat belt harness...Never loose...the physics of a loose dog as a projectile scares me.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I've never seen such a thing. Link to mfr ?


 
I pulled a link from petco only because they seem pretty accesible to everyone. But if you google dog seat belt I am sure there are tons of other places to get them.....Here ya go
http://www.petco.com/Shop/SearchResults.aspx?Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=seat+belt+harness


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm currently doing battle with Max to get him to ride in the back seat - his position of choice is now with his butt on the back seat and his head on the console so he can still be touching me.

I know that if I try to restrain him in the car, he's gonna go balistic. So we're doing this one step at a time.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> it truly disgusts me that more than half of the GRF population voted "loose". with all of the different traveling options, that is completely asinine.


I also was astonished when I saw that number! I think my eyeballs flew out of their sockets & hit my computer screen! 

But, years ago, my two rode loose in the vehicle as well & then I realized the danger I was exposing them to because I always wear my seatbelt for protection - what about them?? Now, they are strapped in & still love their rides just as much! :wave:


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe I'm wrong about this since I haven't had my pup for too long, but aside from crates I'm not sure that most of this stuff was common knowledge. I've had dogs my whole life and never knew you could buy a dog seatbelt. Granted I was young and we never really traveled with our pets expect to the vet. But now that I have a dog of my own who I do travel with all the time, I can see that there are more options.

I would also bet that a lot of people don't know what is the right fit for their pet. We are looking into what we want to use in the car, but I'm hesitant because I don't know what is best and safest for Bogey. We are trying a seatbelt because it seems to make the most sense. 

I agree that people need to be very careful about this, but those who let their dogs loose are certainly not trying to harm them. It's just a matter of doing more research and educating yourself. 

I completely understand where you are coming from, but I think it would be much more helpful to post links to articles about this topic than to tell people you are disgusted with them. 

For me, reading this article is what set me into a panic about protecting my dog:

http://www.fetchdog.com/learn-conne...-Your-Dog/D/300600/P/1:5:55:604/I/AR000010802

And here is another article with some helpful tips:

http://www.fetchdog.com/learn-conne...n-the-Car/D/300600/P/1:5:55:604/I/AR000010828

On a side note, FetchDog has an excellent selection of articles about every topic under the sun. I read them a lot and have learned so much.


----------

